
o-o – Browser bookmarking for your terminal - dawsonbotsford
https://github.com/dawsonbotsford/o-o
======
dawsonbotsford
I believe that the terminal and the browser should be better integrated. We
waste so much time daily context switching between the two that it's illogical
not to smooth out this process. I build o-o with this in mind so that
programmers everywhere can have a more seamless interaction with their
computers.

